# My little girl just fell down the stairs



## claire1978

I hate it when this sort of thing happens, she fell right from the top and came tumbling down, I rushed there but got there as she fell onto the floor at the bottom, shes ok, abit shaken up, she has the biggest bruise and egg on her forehead and she was saying her hand hurt but I have made sure she can move all her fingers, wrist etc, Ive also given her nurofen just incase she has a headache, she is cuddled up to me now, typing this with one hand, bless her.

Shes ok in herself, very chatty and bubbly now, in fact shes shoting at Dora on the tv, would u get her checked out at hosp if u were me?


----------



## FEDup1981

How old is she? Keep a good eye on her, and dont let her fall asleep. And if shes not her usual self, or start to vomit or feel sickly take her straight to A&E :hugs:


----------



## claire1978

She will be 4 in January, I feel silly asking, I am childcare trained but always doubt myself, I think she is ok but I will keep a good eye on her, Thanks for the reply.

They say now that children can sleep as long as there are checked regularly to check for responses etc but were off out to the dentist in a mo so no chance of her sleeping anyway


----------



## sam's mum

FEDup1981 said:


> How old is she? Keep a good eye on her, and dont let her fall asleep. And if shes not her usual self, or start to vomit or feel sickly take her straight to A&E :hugs:

I agree. Hope she's ok :hugs: x


----------



## momoftwo

Hi claire1978,

For peace of mind, I would take her to the hospital for a check up. Sometimes kids are afraid to tell even if it hurts very badly if they think they are at fault. 

Hope everything will be all right!


----------

